#ubuntuusers-webteam 2010-11-04
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 9d3f7197d542:1699 inyoka/wiki/models.py: add delete to page cascade option in wiki.Page
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 044c2afc1499:1700 (2 files in 2 dirs): one underscore is enough for test database tables
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/snJxuNdjkswSaMPXhwW4/
<MarkusH> DasIch: Glückwunsch zum 1000. Post im Forum
<EnTeQuAk> stalker? :D
<hefeweiz3n> EnTeQuAk: MarkusH hat die "User verfolgen" Option schon eingebaut :D
<EnTeQuAk> ah
<MarkusH> hehe
<EnTeQuAk> hab ich nen Denkfehler, oder ist MySQL die einzige DB die primary keys nicht wieder zurück setzt?
<EnTeQuAk> also wenn ich daten lösche
<EnTeQuAk> weil bei allen anderen bekomme ich bei objekt rein, objekt löschen und neues objekt rein immer ID = 1
<EnTeQuAk> bei MySQL ID = 2
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: primary-keys werden mit autoincrement immer weitergezählt
<EnTeQuAk> primary keys sind immer autocinrement
<hefeweiz3n> der logik nach dürften PKs auch nicht wiederverwendet werden
<MarkusH> also werden die IMMER hochgezählt und nicht zurückgesetzt
<MarkusH> hefeweiz3n: +1
<hefeweiz3n> sollten
<hefeweiz3n> bei informix (hab ich mal in nem praktikum benutzt) war das mein ich der fall
<MarkusH> Dreck
<hefeweiz3n> sollte aber nur bei auto-increment passieren
<hefeweiz3n> von hand müsste es gehen
<hefeweiz3n> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/253522/do-numerical-primary-keys-of-deleted-records-in-a-database-get-reused-for-future
<hefeweiz3n> antwort 2 erklärts für mysql
<hefeweiz3n> bin mal abendessen machen
<EnTeQuAk> genau, antwort 2 erklärts für mysql…
<EnTeQuAk> grml
<EnTeQuAk> hossa swege 
<swege> nabend
<EnTeQuAk> hefeweiz3n, naja, obwohl erklären tuts nichts
<EnTeQuAk> alle haben ID 1, MySQL als einzige 2…
<MarkusH> swege: was hältst du davon, wenn wir uns auf behind.uu. mal vorstellen? Also mal einen kurzen Blogartikel schreiben ?
<swege> MarkusH: bin nicht so der große schreiber und wüsste auch nicht was ich da hinschreiben sollte, also ich machs nicht :)
<MarkusH> ok
<swege> wurden in entes vorletztem artikel ja auch genannt ;)
<EnTeQuAk> so, gleich passt auf…
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 6a44a8d92a91:1701 tests/core/test_forms.py: don't test for proper id. MySQL does fancy things with primary key ids
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 903821455751:1702 tests/utils/test_confirm.py: Fix test_confirm: don't hardcode an objects id, use the ids the database gives us
<webshox-build> Yippie, build fixed!
<webshox-build> Project inyoka-ng » mysql,2.7 build #12: FIXED in 1 min 56 sec: http://webshox.org:8080/job/inyoka-ng/./database=mysql,python=2.7/12/
<EnTeQuAk> tschacka!!!!!!!!
 * EnTeQuAk hat webshox-build ganz dolle lieb :)
<MarkusH> und nu ?
<EnTeQuAk> fehlt nur noch postgresql ;)
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 37f3a00c31e3:1703 inyoka/core/auth/models.py: specify cascade rule on group.parent relationship
<pocoo> changes in inyokabugs: Ticket #191 (CSS-Filter filtert {{| |}} heraus) created <http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/191>
<MarkusH> was sagt ihr zum 2. Teil von # 190: http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/190
<MarkusH> ich wäre ja was das verlinken angeht für ein wontfix
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: MarkusH * 9f63f3111d40:5011 inyoka/forum/ (models.py forms.py): changed UBUNTU_DISTROS to a set, instead of a dictionary. fixes #190
<EnTeQuAk> MarkusH, der link is eig. am einfachsten ;)
<pocoo> changes in inyokabugs: Ticket #190 (Versionsangabe bei neuen Threads) closed <http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/190#comment:2>
<pocoo> changes in inyokabugs: Ticket #192 (Icon von user-Makro weg) created <http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/192>
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: MarkusH * 25650770f40d:5012 inyoka/static/js/ (forum.min.js forum.js): notifications on selecting a Ubuntu version when writing/editing a topic now link to the wiki page of te selected version and the version type ...
<EnTeQuAk> hrm, #192 is ja auch fancy ;)
<MarkusH> EnTeQuAk: bin ich auch gerade auf der suche
<MarkusH> ich würde ja fast drauf tippen, dass die Datei fehlt
<apollo13> encbladexp: ideen zu 192?
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: ^ meinte ich eigentlich
<apollo13> MarkusH: deine changes in 190 machen wohl nicht sonst noch was put?
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: also deine checkins sind manchmal komisch, old mode: 644, new mode: 755, warum brauchen bilder executeable bit?
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 26bfd166d13e:5013 inyoka/static/style/markup.css: Restored markup.css. Fixes #192.
<pocoo> changes in inyokabugs: Ticket #192 (Icon von user-Makro weg) closed <http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/192#comment:2>
#ubuntuusers-webteam 2010-11-05
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * fa7c656f9468:1704 tests/core/test_storage.py: properly refresh the database in test_storage
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 94ba69c15f19:1711 tests/core/test_storage.py: rewritten test_storage to use DatabaseTestCase properly
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 18c4ade7390b:1712 inyoka/core/test.py: Make a list the default value of DatabaseTestCase.fixtures
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 31f1876cb974:1713 inyoka/core/test.py: small cleanups in DatabaseTestCase and InyokaPlugin to not drop and commit too much
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 6521aa82d087:1714 inyoka/core/storage.py: Fix CachedStorage.set: rollback the session properly if we get an IntegrityError
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * aa7aa804a785:1715 inyoka/__init__.py: Updated component system: Added unload_component method to ApplicationContext, added proper return values to unload_component and unload_components. ...
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 49eda15d59b2:1716 inyoka/core/database.py: make the setup of an anonymous and admin user depending on wheter they exist or not.
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * fd5524c3d7cb:1717 inyoka/core/test.py: setup the database before every test. This finally makes our doctests run on postgresql
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 4acca3b21946:1718 tests/core/test_database.py: Fixed tests/core/test_database to work with postgresql properly: Make the slug column of SlugGeneratorTestModel only 50 chars long (half of the name ...
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * d1c4bd3b2c48:1719 inyoka/core/test.py: Fixed FixtureLoader: collect and delete all fixtures in order of their specification. This ensures that we're not running into constraint-errors.
<webshox-build> Project inyoka-ng » sqlite,2.7 build #15: FAILURE in 41 sec: http://webshox.org:8080/job/inyoka-ng/./database=sqlite,python=2.7/15/
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * fc2bd7a9a000:1720 tests/core/test_test.py: fixed fixture tests
<webshox-build> Project inyoka-ng » mysql,2.7 build #15: ABORTED in 1 min 23 sec: http://webshox.org:8080/job/inyoka-ng/./database=mysql,python=2.7/15/
<webshox-build> Project inyoka-ng » postgresql,2.7 build #15: ABORTED in 1 min 36 sec: http://webshox.org:8080/job/inyoka-ng/./database=postgresql,python=2.7/15/
<webshox-build> Yippie, build fixed!
<webshox-build> Project inyoka-ng » sqlite,2.7 build #16: FIXED in 32 sec: http://webshox.org:8080/job/inyoka-ng/./database=sqlite,python=2.7/16/
<apollo13> aborted == fixed?
<EnTeQuAk> lies richtig
<EnTeQuAk> der is vorher fehl geschlagen, dann hab ich die anderen beiden abgebrochen
<EnTeQuAk> und nun lass ich alle 3 nochma durchrennen
<webshox-build> Project inyoka-ng » mysql,2.7 build #16: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: http://webshox.org:8080/job/inyoka-ng/./database=mysql,python=2.7/16/
<EnTeQuAk> so, fehlt nur noch das problemkind :)
<apollo13> die url ist komisch
<apollo13> /./
<EnTeQuAk> sag das den hudson leuten :)
<webshox-build> Project inyoka-ng » postgresql,2.7 build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://webshox.org:8080/job/inyoka-ng/./database=postgresql,python=2.7/16/
<EnTeQuAk> mist
<EnTeQuAk> häää
<EnTeQuAk> den fehler hab ich lokal aber behoben oO
<apollo13> schau ob hudson gegen die richtige rev gebaut hat
<EnTeQuAk> ich bau ma nochma mit frischem workspace
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 9f6df721ef24:1721 inyoka/core/test.py: erase all fixtures in the proper order: First we call all custom fixture cleanup factories. Then we reverse the loaded fixture list and run this list ...
<webshox-build> Yippie, build fixed!
<webshox-build> Project inyoka-ng » postgresql,2.7 build #18: FIXED in 10 min: http://webshox.org:8080/job/inyoka-ng/./database=postgresql,python=2.7/18/
<EnTeQuAk> apollo13, ^^
<apollo13> :)
<EnTeQuAk> DasIch, ping
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 920632abe380:1722 inyoka/core/test.py: push logbook TestHandler to application in unittest mode
<DasIch> EnTeQuAk: pong
<EnTeQuAk> weißt du ob http://paste.pocoo.org/show/7db8WJUdDSMir4shUTRV/ der einzige weg ist?
<EnTeQuAk> eigendlich müsste doch durch das with statement dadrüber der level bereits auf ERROR gesetzt werdne oder?
<EnTeQuAk> DasIch, okay, ich habs ;)
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * e1359b7fae9a:1723 inyoka/ (core/test.py __init__.py): disable debug logging if we are in testing mode
<DasIch> EnTeQuAk: das level wird beim handler nicht gesetzt
<DasIch> EnTeQuAk: das ist ein filter
<EnTeQuAk> jupp, zu spät gesehen
<EnTeQuAk> achso
<EnTeQuAk> DasIch, aber… hrm… so recht is das noch nicht was ich will.  Ich will das die dinger quasi ausm stderr verschwinden und komplett rausgefiltert werden oder nach stdout fliegen.  Nur so ist der nose output brauchbar
<EnTeQuAk> ne Idee dazu?
<DasIch> EnTeQuAk: gibt dem handler kein level
<EnTeQuAk> hab ich jetz
<EnTeQuAk> das müsste reichen dann? auch cool ;)
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * a8751bae274f:1724 inyoka/utils/profilehooks.py: remove unused profilehooks utility
<Tarrega> Moin!
<EnTeQuAk> moin Tarrega 
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * c13bd9460a1e:1728 inyoka/core/celery_support.py: fixed celery support: call proper get_backend_cls function to get the backend, default to amqplib again as the memory backend is awefully broken.
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * f1ee7454f259:1729 inyoka/core/tasks.py: Fix search: Implemented get_index_implementation that allows us to pass either instances or strings around. Used that function everywhere so that it ...
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * a5aa401bc905:1725 inyoka/ (static/js/html5.js templates/base.html): add html5.js to add a html5 fallback for old browsers
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 3e048e0432e6:1726 inyoka/ (4 files in 3 dirs): removed more unused functions (ForumEntry.poularty, utils.confidence)
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 430c81b211ca:1727 inyoka/utils/pagination.py: limit the query object in SearchPagination
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * f9faef86427f:1730 inyoka/core/tasks.py: set the retry countdown to one minute
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * c5996dea072a:1731 inyoka/core/tasks.py: lower to 30 seconds
<CIA-5> inyoka [sandbox]: EnTeQuAk * 7550da56c0df:1732 inyoka/ (3 files in 3 dirs): fixed search controller and pagination, limit the results properly
#ubuntuusers-webteam 2010-11-06
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: apollo13 * 219e97ef20ab:5014 inyoka/forum/models.py: fix forum feeds to not leak sensitive information.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: apollo13 * 7a328828b78b:5015 inyoka/forum/models.py: ups, forgot the print statement
<kamaze> Ladies
<kamaze> Sagtmal, ist euer syntax parser fest ins system verwoben, oder ist es möglich sich den mal anzuschauen und ggf. zu übernehmen?
<apollo13> da hier keine ladies sind wirst auf ne antwort lang warten müssen
<apollo13> aber theoretisch müsste man ihn nur rauskopieren und imports anpassen
<kamaze> das war doch liebenswürdig gemeint :)
<apollo13> weiß ich, sonst hättest keine antwort bekommen^^
<Tarrega> Moin!
<MarkusH> hi Tarrega
<MarkusH> apollo13: ping
<apollo13> MarkusH: hm?
<MarkusH> hast du bitte gerade mal zeit für ein query.
<apollo13> wenns sein muss, wobei ich den sinn von query nicht seh?!
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: apollo13 * d0b4c86ea157:5016 inyoka/forum/views.py: never ever display feeds if anonymous has no right for it. atom_feed happily caches the response and doesn't care about users any longer, this is a ...
<pocoo> changes in inyokabugs: Ticket #193 (Designanpassung im Planeten) created <http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/193>
#ubuntuusers-webteam 2010-11-07
<pocoo> changes in inyokabugs: Ticket #194 (Planet syndikiert nicht alle Posts) created <http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/194>
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: EnTeQuAk * 459b189f3e83:5017 inyoka/scripts/planet_sync.py: encode all unicode strings to utf8 before saving them to the database. Fancy that this is the recommend approach regarding Django documentation. I ...
<EnTeQuAk> apollo13, ^^ wenn du morgen (heute werde ich nichts mehr machen) mal Zeit hast (ggf. nachm Treffen) können wir nochmal da n bissl was durchgucken.  Ich muss mir die docs aber auch nochmal dahingehend durchlesen. http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/databases/#mysql-collation <-- das is die Doku der mich auf den Punkt gebracht hat
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk: ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen, django empfiehlt das __nur__ für textfields mit utf8_bin, das verwendet doch keiner
<EnTeQuAk> dann hab ich das falsch gelesen, apollo13: Aber irgendwo wird im MySQLdb Treiber unicode nach ascii convertiert, und das knallt dann natürlich gewaltig.  Ich schau mir das morgen hier lokal nochmal genauer an
<encbladexp> moning
